# Beautiful cat to give away



## Lenka S. (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I live in Algarve for over 5 years and am currently building my dream house. 
I have a big favor to ask you! A beautiful ginger cat adopted me about 4 months ago. I already have 6 cats and a large dog and I felt that he needed me and I did not want anyone else to hurt him. So I feed him, took him to vet, dewormed him - rather prophylactic - and thought I would keep him but I can't. He must stay only outside because my pack of cats would not allow any new comers. We call him, yes he is a male, Cappuccino. He is a great cat, comes when called (but the name can be changed), he wants to be pet, and is very playful and affectionate. According to the vet, he is about 4-5 years old, healthy and in really good shape. Well, now after he put on weight and his paws recovered. They were worn out after a long walk - said the vet. I can not, however, keep him because he does not like my dog. In fact, he attacked Chanel, a well trained female dog, whom I also train to became a search and rescue dog. I think Cappuccino is only releasing his frustration because he wants to come inside the house but can not. Please, if you are interested, or if you know someone who wants a great and loving friend, let me know. We are in Lagoa, Algarve. Thank you. If you have any further questions do not hesitate to ask me.


----------

